# How many times have you clicked the "Order" button?



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

The answer for some of us may be 1 or for some of us it may be 10. I am just wondering.....You are on your favorite habano site. You want this, and this. You realize you may be getting carried away, but you can't help it. What is the most times you have clicked "order" or how many boxes have you ordered at one time?
.
Some of us are sicker than others...
:w


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

4 in one order is my most


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

14 times I think (a while ago)


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Reason for post, I clicked 4 today.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> Reason for post, I clicked 4 today.


Bruce, you're bad.  :w

What'd you buy?!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Just 1, but hey still new on this, hope one day click the order as many times as Poker


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The most is 5 boxes once. I was remorseful for about two minutes


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I did a box and four 5-packs in one order, but in the last month, I've bought 3 boxes, the 5-packs and 20 sticks in a box split.

GoatLocker


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> Bruce, you're bad.  :w
> 
> What'd you buy?!


.
Mo - my mentor, my creator, my *DR. FRANKENSTEIN!*
This is all your fault, and I can't thank you enough. 
I got a 50 cab and 3 dress boxes....HA HA :w 
.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Bruce is one sick mutha  - "Shut yo mouth" - "I'm only talkin' bout Bruce5"

Can you dig it?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> Mo - my mentor, my creator, my *DR. FRANKENSTEIN!*
> This is all your fault, and I can't thank you enough.
> I got a 50 cab and 3 dress boxes....HA HA :w
> .


I didn't teach you anything. You just copied me.  

BTW, the most I ever ordered at one time was 11 (eleven) boxes!! Now don't get too excited here. They were all cigarillo size. Put in the order and picked them up & enjoyed them when I went overseas (Switzerland). It was quite an assortment, let me tell you.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just once, but this coming month, maybe 3 times (all small cheapy cigars though - to get my through the winter).


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

I clicked that "button" five times once. But does it count if three boxes were Partagas Chico's? Damn I love those little Chico's!!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

2 cabs (epi2 and shorts) but I had to split them  Loved the sight and smell of that cab of epi 2's. I could have eaten them

If I had money I would be dangerous ........


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

mr.c said:


> If I had money I would be dangerous ........


Amen brother!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mr.c said:


> If I had money I would be dangerous ........


Know the feeling well......


----------



## Arleban (Oct 13, 2004)

none yet...  

I'm hoping to do so soon! Yay money!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Arleban said:


> none yet...
> 
> I'm hoping to do so soon! Yay money!


.
Let us know when you "click" for the first time...


----------



## Arleban (Oct 13, 2004)

I just realized that this is in the Habanos lounge, so nothing on this side any time soon. I gotta stay at the top of the slope for a bit.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Two.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Reason for post, I clicked 4 today.


Youv'e been a bad, bad boy. Your not spending your humidor money are you? That Ozzy Ozbourne song was just going through my head. " No use saying sorry, It's something that I enjoy."


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Just two for me. But I recently bought 2 cabs back to back. But I don't know if I could afford 5 boxs at a time.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

The most I've done at once is four.No guilt....nope!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Once I even bought a cigar!


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

I noticed Fredster didn't tell us what his answer is.

I clicked twice on consecutive days for a total of four boxes (one cab).


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> I noticed Fredster didn't tell us what his answer is.
> 
> I clicked twice on consecutive days for a total of four boxes (one cab).


Too many!
When I first got my coiba humidor ( I think in 99), I ordered about a dozen boxes at one time ( 3 different vendors). Thats probably the most in one day. Up until then I was using several desktop humis.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Too many!
> When I first got my coiba humidor ( I think in 99), I ordered about a dozen boxes at one time ( 3 different vendors). Thats probably the most in one day. Up until then I was using several desktop humis.


.
I was waiting to hear your answer. Your humidor is a nice one. If they made a bigger version, both your problems and mine would be solved. 
.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> 14 times I think (a while ago)


 Is that all?
 :s 


k


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

ya, thats all LOL


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Four boxes in one day. Seven boxes in one week. Those were the days!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Poker, just when I thought I was a man. I am humbled!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ugh... add another 2 times tonight. :hn 











but...  cab o' punch-punch and box o' bcj's!!


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

3 is the most I have ordered. Of course I would love to say 15....I need another job to help with my smoke expenses...."Hi welcome to McDonalds", I've been practicing..


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Most was 6 times clicked then regretted one click, which was Lucys. Not that I don't like them but hey I hardly ever smoke DC's anymore, no time. And if I were I would smoke my fav HdM DC. SO actually shipped was 5.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

8 arrived on thursday
1 arrived on friday (gift though)
15 arrived on saturday
8 more arrived today
waiting on 10 from 1 place 
and just hit 9 more
minutes ago (lots of herfs coming up and donations are expected, and a couple of extras of the thursday batch that are really good)

k


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

drill said:


> 8 arrived on thursday
> 1 arrived on friday (gift though)
> 15 arrived on saturday
> 8 more arrived today
> ...


K you really should seek some kind of prof. help :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

drill said:


> 8 arrived on thursday
> 1 arrived on friday (gift though)
> 15 arrived on saturday
> 8 more arrived today
> ...


I feel better now.

14 boxes from 4 places in the past 7 days. 3 4's and 2 1's. But I have and excuse... turning over (smoking) a new leaf. I Love/Hate you MO.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

drill said:


> 8 arrived on thursday
> 1 arrived on friday (gift though)
> 15 arrived on saturday
> 8 more arrived today
> ...


WOW...


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Havanaaddict said:


> K you really should seek some kind of prof. help :r


lol help from what mark?

k


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ARRGH.... found on my desk a few minutes ago... today could have been a better one. Ah but the promise of tomorrow...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*i need some serious help.....*

what has come over me?

since yesterday, i have ordered:

2 boxes of SCDLH El Principes (for a box split)
1 cab of JL Sel #2s
1 cab of Por Laranagua petit coronas
1 bundle of flor de olivia maduros (for my neighbor)
what is going on here? i blame this all on Mo, Fredster, Motortown, and Bruce5!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: i need some serious help.....*



IHT said:


> what has come over me?
> 
> since yesterday, i have ordered:
> 
> ...


Sucker.......LOL.

Man I am really tempted on those PLPCs......I have enough JL, but I need some more variety in my Humi


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: i need some serious help.....*

Apparently one time too many. It hurts when Mr. Boli's head on the face of the box is a quarter chopped off where they cut down an RC box to fit in some sort of Nicaraguan square pressed padron-like second. Last I looked Boli RC's aren't 4 1/3 inches long. I guess I'm done with this racket because the authentic stuff just flat costs too much. Hong Kong, tried em once and you get what you pay for ---> Hahaha. Fark. I'll stick with known 1st person known sources here on out.

anyone want to split a box of ??? Boli Coronas Junior in an cut down RC box? I keed. It'll be my cross to bear for a while.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: i need some serious help.....*



colgate said:


> Apparently one time too many. It hurts when Mr. Boli's head on the face of the box is a quarter chopped off where they cut down an RC box to fit in some sort of Nicaraguan square pressed padron-like second. Last I looked Boli RC's aren't 4 1/3 inches long. I guess I'm done with this racket because the authentic stuff just flat costs too much. Hong Kong, tried em once and you get what you pay for ---> Hahaha. Fark. I'll stick with known 1st person known sources here on out.
> 
> anyone want to split a box of ??? Boli Coronas Junior in an cut down RC box? I keed. It'll be my cross to bear for a while.


Umm what???? You got Boli CJ in a cut RC box from Hong Kong???? Never heard of such a thing happening from them.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: i need some serious help.....*



coppertop said:


> Umm what???? You got Boli CJ in a cut RC box from Hong Kong???? Never heard of such a thing happening from them.


Did you forget the sarcasm tag or were you being serious?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: i need some serious help.....*



colgate said:


> Did you forget the sarcasm tag or were you being serious?


No I was being serious.....I haven't heard of that happening.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

there's a few vendors from that area though, mike. maybe the one you use doesn't do that. i just got some boli cjs in, and this is what the box looks like 
 
----
back ON TOPIC: yep, the past 24 hours has been odd for me... i feel like a woman (shut up) that can't pass up a good sale. 
"see, honey, i saved $XXX by getting it on _sale_!"


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> i feel like a woman


FEEL.... more like _*are*_ :fu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Knew that one was comin'


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Knew that one was comin'


Of coarse.....left himself wide open


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

coppertop said:


> .......left himself wide open


Not even gonna touch that one :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Not even gonna touch that one :r


LOL...aww why not.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you wanna touch me, don't you?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

all this talk of touching wide open people makes me want to sing show tunes.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: i need some serious help.....*



IHT said:


> what has come over me?
> 
> since yesterday, i have ordered:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Greg!  I've been busier than sh*t, and haven't had a chance to hit Club Stogie lately. I'm glad that I can still help out, though :r

Myself? Eight boxes in the last three days (Partagas Churchills, Lusitanias & Shorts, Upmann Monarcas, Montecristo 2s & 3s, RyJ Churchills and Sancho Panza Belicosos. Hey, I gotta fill up the new Avallo, right?

Hope all is well.

John


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: i need some serious help.....*



motortown said:


> Thanks, Greg!  I've been busier than sh*t, and haven't had a chance to hit Club Stogie lately. I'm glad that I can still help out, though :r
> 
> Myself? Eight boxes in the last three days (Partagas Churchills, Lusitanias & Shorts, Upmann Monarcas, Montecristo 2s & 3s, RyJ Churchills and Sancho Panza Belicosos. Hey, I gotta fill up the new Avallo, right?
> 
> ...


Damn nice to see you John......WOW thats a nice order you got coming. I see being busy has literally paid off. Take care, hope all is well in Detroit rock city


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn all you big dogs out there! Makes me wanna crawl up in the corner and smoke a swisher!!! :hn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

john, i was just going through my cell phone and thought of giving you a call, but family matters has me plenty busy as well...

my son wants to see this one. :sb 

but that's cool that you're avallo is getting filled up. speaking of MC #3s, i'm ordering some next month.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I have done it allot this month. Or last month I guess. I've gotten 4 cigarbid shipments including many many 5 packs and one box of natural Clean Robustos, a box of 25 ERDM's from JR's, I've bought 3 humis, two samplers from famous, a box of 10 420's from Cubancrafters, a few small orders from cigarauctioneer... 

damn I better stop there. No wonder I'm out of money!!!!
-eef


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

eef said:


> damn I better stop there. No wonder I'm out of money!!!!
> -eef


  C'mon eef! You've been around for a little while now. You KNOW that it's a prerequisite. :r Now go back and click that "order" button some more, mister!!


----------

